# Fallout: New Vegas



## ohmyliver (Feb 4, 2010)

Sort of Fallout 3.5 I think.

Fallout 3 engine, but a lot of the team behind it worked on Fallout 1 and 2. So hopefully it will have things like your actions in one place impacting on another place, better dialogue, and plot.

Anyhoo teaser trailer is here
http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/fallo...s-teaser-trailer?hd=1&tag=topslot;watchlink;2


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 4, 2010)

Fuck all in that trailer.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 4, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Fuck all in that trailer.



You didn't notice the New California Republic flag held by the soldier then?


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 4, 2010)

Apparently it's going to be MUCH bigger. You're gonna have vehicles to travel between locations and encounter road gangs - Mad Max stylee!


----------



## YouSir (Feb 15, 2010)

Ooooh, NCR, Vegas, sounds far more like early Fallout to me; F3 lacked a little style and humour for all its undoubted qualities, high hopes for this though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 8, 2010)

screenshots of the new game hav been released
http://news.spong.com/article/20839/Newe-Details-For-New-Vegas-Post-Apocalyptic-Western
and some publicity stuff has emmerged
http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54059

geckos, golf clubs, hicks, supermutants in wigs, and VATS.... special moves for specific weapons, like the golf club has a 'fore!' attack...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 8, 2010)

Only played about an hour of the first game, quite liked it but can never find the time to really piss away with a RPG these days...shame really as they were once my favourite genre...


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to limit myself to one per year. Last year it was fallout 3, and this year it will be fallout 3, new vegas.  I'm already looking forward to it, seems to be fallout 3, but with a lot of the good things from fallout 1 and 2, that really should have made it into fallout 3.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 9, 2010)

Ohh - Customising weapons!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 9, 2010)

Im kind of interested in fallout 3 but i dont really understand what type of gameplay it is?

Im mainly interested in first person shooters, with the emphasis on running round and murking........... MW2, GOW2...... that type of gameplay, will i like fallout?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 9, 2010)

sim667 said:
			
		

> Im kind of interested in fallout 3 but i dont really understand what type of gameplay it is?
> 
> Im mainly interested in first person shooters, with the emphasis on running round and murking........... MW2, GOW2...... that type of gameplay, will i like fallout?



Probably not.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a FPS fan and I enjoyed Fallout though its more stats based than most general FPS's.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 29, 2010)

Latest gameplay video from E3 



Out in October 2010


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks very nice.

Still play Fallout 3 so that gives me four months to finish it and the DLC before Vegas comes out.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 29, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Ohh - Customising weapons!



There's a good mod that already does that for FO3.

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3388


----------



## sim667 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Probably not.



Not worth me giving it a go then?

Maybe i should rent fallout 3 and try it......


----------



## fieryjack (Jul 2, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Maybe i should rent fallout 3 and try it......


I'd say not. You might well still be getting your head around it by the end of the rental period: it can be pretty daunting/disorientating to emerge into the wasteland and be faced with what seems like a fairly unstructured experience. It's less than £20 to buy the full thing and it's _completely _worth it. I've long since retreated from RPGs to more visceral games and Fallout 3 delighted me.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't want customisable weapons i don't think. Unless its very very straightforward i just don't want to have to spend the time doing it.

Will be a step to far into the rpg direction.

What i do want is an online version of fallout! That would be sick.

dave


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a very long thread. 

Just started playing this on PC after buying it on steam and not impressed so far.

The game is buggy. I decided to save my game before performing an action I considered risky to check the outcome (attacking the Legion) and when I reverted to the original game it had forgotten quests and locations I'd already discovered. 

The other annoying thing is that things must be done IN ORDER unlike fallout 3. As in, if you wander from the given track you soon find yourself facing mobs that you're not levelled enough to fight. In Fallout 3 I'm sure the mobs levelled with you regardless of where you ventured which is how it should be. Disappointing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2011)

Apart from being a little buggy, never had that save thing, its an awesome game.

Some bits you can't go to as you don't have the weapons and gear so it makes it a more diverse place.  You have to realise when you're in an un-winnable situation and run.  Makes for a more nervous wandering about.  I don't know of any rpg that levels the NPC's in the game as you do.

Its a fucking huge game as well with some well twisted moments.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just find it a bit confusing that I have available quests that I can't do as I'm not hard enough yet. And seemingly a limited amount I can do. Is it time to randomly explore then?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2011)

i thought it was shit, played it for a couple of weeks and then sold it again. very over rated.


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I don't know of any rpg that levels the NPC's in the game as you do.



Oblivion.  And it made combat shit and tedious.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2011)

I liked hardcore mode.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 22, 2011)

Starting to get into it a bit now so my whining was perhaps a tad premature. Running about with a chain saw as my memories of fallout 3 was never having enough ammo.


----------

